# KMart has unenhanced chicken quarters for 49 cents lb - except for the catch.



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you have to buy 25$ of other groceries and you can only buy 10 pounds at a time. 

So far I've been there three times, but running out of other stuff to buy. 

It seems like a pretty good marketing ploy on their part - The first time i bought $70 dollars worth of groceries but then I got smart and am only getting 25. 

And it never rings up at the sale price, so after you buy it you have to go through the hassle of getting them to fix it. 

All for a few cheap chicken quarters!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot deal! I don't think my Kmart even sells chicken!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

The things we do )


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Man, wish I had a K-Mart!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I found 2 different brands of chicken quarters in Walmart both for .59 per lb. One was enhanced and the other wasn't and locally grown and seemed pretty good. Also sold in 10 lbs bags.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

FWIW, my local Farm Fresh had quarters on sale for .59/lb. last week, no catch. And my Harris Teeter had them for .49/lb.! So anyone who has those stores around, make sure you check the coupon inserts for those sales


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't believe u get chicken quarters that cheap, catch or not! Mine cost $4.50 a kg, which is roughly $2 a pound, and that's the cheapest I've found!! Bloody Australia and our ridiculous prices lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I can't believe u get chicken quarters that cheap, catch or not! Mine cost $4.50 a kg, which is roughly $2 a pound, and that's the cheapest I've found!! Bloody Australia and our ridiculous prices lol


That's too bad. I think regular price here is around $1.29 a pound. Don't you guys grow chickens over there?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeh there's heaps of chicken around. It just tends to be a rule of thumb that if humans eat it, u can charge through the roof for it!! Things like chicken backs/frames I get for about the equivalent of .45 a pound, but that's the only really cheap meat


----------



## peachykeen (Aug 5, 2011)

kady05 said:


> FWIW, my local Farm Fresh had quarters on sale for .59/lb. last week, no catch. And my Harris Teeter had them for .49/lb.! So anyone who has those stores around, make sure you check the coupon inserts for those sales


 we stocked up on the ht quarters last week! we were happy with our butcher's price of .89/lb but were over the moon with the .49/lb!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I can't believe u get chicken quarters that cheap, catch or not! Mine cost $4.50 a kg, which is roughly $2 a pound, and that's the cheapest I've found!! Bloody Australia and our ridiculous prices lol


same here...parts that ppl dont eat like chicken backs, necks, ribs...same price for all of it $2.48/kg!!!! Quarters at least human can eat...but $2.48CAD/kg just for bones!!! even in chinese markets stores!! grrr...


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

peachykeen said:


> we stocked up on the ht quarters last week! we were happy with our butcher's price of .89/lb but were over the moon with the .49/lb!


I know, I kind of wish I would've bought more.. I wonder if they're still on sale..


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What??? K-Mart sells meat now??? 

Where have I been? The K-Marts around here sell clothes, shoes, & household stuff.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> What??? K-Mart sells meat now???
> 
> Where have I been? The K-Marts around here sell clothes, shoes, & household stuff.


Haha same here in Australia, they definitely don't sell meat or groceries!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's like a Super WalMart - food on one side, all the other stuff on the other side. I like it much, much better than walMart, the aisles are wide and it's not crowded. And yes, it's the first one I've ever seen - when we moved to the big city there are all kinds of things I never had before!

I didn't know they had Kmarts in Australia!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah we have Kmart, and Target (is that in America too?) but no walmarts. But yeah, our Kmarts are clothes/homewares only lol. Only food you can buy is chocolate/chips etc lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, we have Target and I don't think you are missing much by not having WalMart - crowded, small aisles, and at least to me the symbol of the death of small groceries here in the US because they put so many out of business. PLUS they forced so many companies to move their manufacturing to China to meet their insistence on very low cost (forget quality altogether).

Target isn't bad - I much prefer not to shop at any of those stores, but I am a hypocrite and often do because they are convenient and cheap.


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

Our Walmarts (atleast in the grocery section) have oversized isles for the most part. I buy our chicken quarters from our local grocer for .59 cents a pound, and it comes in 10 pound bags. They have it on sale for about a week every month and usually the price ranges from $5-$6. The same bag at walmart costs almost $7. I've also found Costco has really good prices on whole chickens. Recently I have found out where all the ethnic markets are in my town and will be taking a trip there soon to find better deals on pork and beef!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Dog Walker said:


> Our Walmarts (atleast in the grocery section) have oversized isles for the most part. I buy our chicken quarters from our local grocer for .59 cents a pound, and it comes in 10 pound bags. They have it on sale for about a week every month and usually the price ranges from $5-$6. The same bag at walmart costs almost $7. I've also found Costco has really good prices on whole chickens. Recently I have found out where all the ethnic markets are in my town and will be taking a trip there soon to find better deals on pork and beef!


Wow, how much does your Yorkie weigh? That's very impressive that Jake can take down chicken quarters!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

kady05 said:


> I know, I kind of wish I would've bought more.. I wonder if they're still on sale..


Seems like we all hit the Harris Teeter last week! My freezer is totally packed with chicken quarters now. I can't see buying wings or drums for $1.99 a pound when I can get quarters for $.49 a pound.


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> Wow, how much does your Yorkie weigh? That's very impressive that Jake can take down chicken quarters!


He weighs 12lb, I break down the chicken quarters into 4 different meals! I'm getting more bang for my buck! He can't eat a whole leg quarter in one sitting!


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> Yeh there's heaps of chicken around. It just tends to be a rule of thumb that if humans eat it, u can charge through the roof for it!! Things like chicken backs/frames I get for about the equivalent of .45 a pound, but that's the only really cheap meat


Do people eat a lot of heart there? If you can find a whole sale/ small processing plant you might be able to add some good chicken meat to go with the frames by adding hearts. Here in general all kind of hearts are the most inexpensive boneless meat (rich meat I should add) since it's not the first choice for people food.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

funshine said:


> Do people eat a lot of heart there? If you can find a whole sale/ small processing plant you might be able to add some good chicken meat to go with the frames by adding hearts. Here in general all kind of hearts are the most inexpensive boneless meat (rich meat I should add) since it's not the first choice for people food.


yeah heart isnt too bad, I havent actually asked about chicken heart though. But, for example, I can get beef heart for around $1.50/lb (still not super cheap, but decent for rich beef, considering beef "trimmings", which is any meat/fatty bit they dont sell, is around $3.40/lb!)

I think generally Australia has a higher cost of living than many other countries though (every night on the news there are stories about how groceries/utilities etc just keep on going up), I guess when we factor in the dollar rate and the average wage in Australia, I'm probably not paying much more than many Americans for meat for my dog, it just seems like so much when I compare it to the low prices you guys get! But based on percentage of average wage, it's probably not too far different

At least, thats what I'm going to keep telling myself, so I'm not so jealous of your prices haha


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

Dog Walker said:


> He weighs 12lb, I break down the chicken quarters into 4 different meals! I'm getting more bang for my buck! He can't eat a whole leg quarter in one sitting!


wow! Penny's 12lb too but she can eat the whole leg quarter in one sitting! i wish my dog eat less..lol


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

lol...

Bean (the Doxie) is also 12 lbs! He would be 50 lbs if he ate whole leg quarters on a consistent basis.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

They have a Sams club here or BJ's and you can buy a 50lbs case of whole chickens for .81 a pound so I eat cheap and my dogs eat pretty cheap chicken backs are .29 a pound that from the butcher he's been a great find for me I'm going to see if he can get me some neck bones lamb or beef.. I feel pretty lucky when I see you all pay much more...:happy:


----------

